# Help



## xKAZUYAx (Apr 29, 2008)

hi i didnt know where to post this but i need help!

my intel quad core Q6600 @2.4ghz is now at 1.5ghz!??? WTH HAPPENED i didnt do anything to it i put ram in it to see if it will speed up but nothing happened does any1 what is the problem??


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Open up the utility (like CPU-Z) to measure clock speed, then start up a heavy program such as a game or Prime95 test... does the clock speed not jump up back to 2.4 GHz?


----------



## xKAZUYAx (Apr 29, 2008)

yes it goes to 2.4ghz for a while then drops back down

i have an HP computer  i tried to enter bios but i dont know what to do i read other forums and they say something about speedstep or C1E or somethingz

this is the link to my computer

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01077641&lc=en&dlc=de&cc=at&lang=de&product=3539614#


in the bios it says its AWARD bios but in CPU-Z it says i have american megatrend .inc


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

It's a result of your processor's power saving mode. You should be able to change that setting in the BIOS.


----------



## xKAZUYAx (Apr 29, 2008)

what do i do in the bios settings mode?

which menu?

sorry for troubling you guys
im not very smart at this stuff


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

It's OK, you can disable that through Windows. :wink:

Open CPU-Z, and keep it on the side to monitor the clock frequency.

In Vista, open the power options by typing *Power Options* in the search bar from the start button. Then choose the "High Performance" setting.

Now, did the CPU frequency shoot up to 2400MHz and stay there?


----------



## xKAZUYAx (Apr 29, 2008)

nothing happened  it just stayed the same


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Have a look around in the BIOS, and especially on the power management page if there is one. I'm not very certain where the setting is in the HP BIOS.


----------



## xKAZUYAx (Apr 29, 2008)

cant seem to find anything in there... will factory restore make my computer the way it was?


----------

